# Contract help/how to deal with not being taken advantage of!



## Boasorte (Jun 8, 2010)

........................


----------



## Junkie (Jun 8, 2010)

Just tell people who ask that make-overs/make up application starts at $ amount and go up from there depending on what they need. Tell her jokingly that $10 won't even pay your gas - I used to do that with my hairstyling/prom stuff while in highschool. If you give them a straight up figure to start with, then they know they can't offer anything lower.

Someone did the same to me (they wanted their entire head down in intricate cornrows). I laughed and told her it was more like $10 a braid (which is an overstatement, but she realized the ridiculousness of her offer).


----------



## Senoj (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm glad this question was asked. Does anyone have any sample MUA contracts? I need to get some ideas.


----------



## Odette (Jun 12, 2010)

Check out Enkoremakeup on youtube. He has several videos on MUA contracts.


----------



## LC (Jun 13, 2010)

Junkie is right, you need to have a base price that you can go from. getting makeup done for less than 50 a head is unheard of. I mean honestly it's hard to even find someone who will do a trial/consultation for less than 50. I charge 150 per bride or 200 if they want airbrush (these prices include the trial)...

First I give them the contract to sign at the time of the trial or beforehand.
Then on the day of the wedding, I have another sheet that has their booked services total, a line to add any additional services they added last minute, and then a line for how much gratuity they have.

This is my contract...

lauren clark contract

and this is the wedding day sign off sheet

lauren clark sign off sheet

Feel free to tweak them and use them as your own...


----------



## manthanoelle (Jun 21, 2010)

ModelMayhem.com - Contracts for MUA's

has a lot of good info if anyone else needs contract info in the future


----------



## MACForME (Jul 18, 2010)

My contract is 3 pages long.. Anywhere that has a price or info filled it, there is a space for the client to initial. I cover it ALL. The trial price, the event date, location, price for that. Travel, number of people, all items I used, and i even have a health/safety contract! That H/S contract is CLEAR and CONCISE that says anyone that shows up the day of the even that is scheduled for make up with sores, pink eye etc etc (yes, it worded much better)that i reserve the right to refuse to apply makeup on them or if I am being harassed or harangued or abused that I am OUT OF THERE..with NO REFUND.. sign here, here, here, initial here.. etcc..etc..etcc.. thanyouverymuch!


----------

